# Orange Crush



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

A big moment and all we get are a few pictures in Ziggy's thread?!?!

WE WANT MORE INFO!!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree Lauri!








Come on Ruq, quit holding out on us!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing last night!

Details please!

Oh, yes.. and MORE PICTURES!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw him on FB, too. Adorable!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I was thinking more people should be following Ziggy's travels and there ARE more pictures on Lakota's







thread!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI saw him on FB, too. Adorable!


Pssss Her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sorry, I didn't read ziggy's thread yet








SHE is adorable!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Saw her on FB and Lakota's thread BUT she needs her own!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Not sure I will get more up tonight. Rayne has a belly ache and tending to her. Tomorrow is another busy day for Ziggy... but I will get what I can as soon as I can.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I know more of the info. . .but I am still hurting for pictures! NOT ENOUGH!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOOK at those GOGGLES and that determined little sweet face!! Oooooooooooooooohhh, I am in LOVE!!! More, MORE please!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is she yours or just visiting?

Will Jethro stay or will he be heading back?

And what is her name?!?!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed OMG she is adorable


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Her name is Keyzah (KEE-zah) which means determined warrior. She is out of Angela's gorgeous Grace Xazzium:










and Daddy is **** vom Windecker Hof a working dawg and a hunk in his own rights!










She is a "pistol" as Angela described her, but also a sweet heart. I hope to have more pictures of her up sometime tomorrow. She can go from calmly laying on the floor next to me to full blown zoomies in .02 seconds. Jethro and Tika are smitten, although Jethro has only seen her once without one of them being in a crate..... I was holding her and Jethro shoved his nose in her eye. I think she is a the key to allowing Girlz into the Frat!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser's mommy said the same thing. He can lay down calmly but when he's into it, watch out,lol


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, she'll be in the cool dogs club in no time, with that face and that determined look? She'll accomplish anything she sets out to, I hazve no doubt.

Momma is a cutie and daddy is a hunk!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I just hope she pays attention to the whole growing issues..... she can now run under the futon by slightly lowering her head. It won't be long before her shoulders and butt will stop her!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I love seeing Grace and ****, (sounds like a couple stopping by for a game of bridge) both are gorgeous dogs! Grace reminds me a little of Jennifer's Zuzu! **** reminds me of Ruq's Tika somehow. Baby Keyzah is a-dorable!! I love hearing her stories and ogling her pics. Little tuffie she is! I love the proud spunk in her little expressive eyes!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think her name fits:










But at the same time she is just too darn cute for her own good!










I am still having a hard time getting good pictures of her but only cuz she likes to stay by my feet.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She sure is cute!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

She is beautiful, I'm feeling the orange crush just right now! 

(She's above on your signature and not with the rent-a-pup rest of the crew... so I think it means something...)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiShe is beautiful, I'm feeling the orange crush just right now!
> 
> (She's above on your signature and not with the rent-a-pup rest of the crew... so I think it means something...)


You missed your calling, you should have been a detective.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

dear lord she is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Absolutely precious


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

if she gives you any trouble please ship her to me!!!

OMG she is to cute for words love her


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, TO CUTE! 

Look at that face looking up at you!







How do you stand it!







I would not get anything done!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

She gonna GET dat shoe! ROFL! The pic of her loooking up at you though... talk about heart-melting! Those eyes....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiShe is beautiful, I'm feeling the orange crush just right now!
> ...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep I think she is a keeper!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm very excited for you Ruq







- Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's a beauty ruq; congrats on getting her and best wishes for a long and happy life together

can't wait to see pics; i'd love to have a pup from this breeding; but alas, my plate is full w/the ones i already have. Maybe a future breeding


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

we want more pics!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ellen366she's a beauty ruq; congrats on getting her and best wishes for a long and happy life together
> 
> can't wait to see pics; i'd love to have a pup from this breeding; but alas, my plate is full w/the ones i already have. Maybe a future breeding


I do not think you could POSSIBLY be disapointed with a pup from this breeding. My co-workers are still amazed about the bond we have after just three days together. She ooozes confidence and joy of life.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats to you!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wait, you're KEEPING this little girl?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWait, you're KEEPING this little girl?


Yeah, what she said!! Congratulations...!!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

She's only been waiting since Grace was 10 wks old, lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WShe's only been waiting since Grace was 10 wks old, lol


Well good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angela_WShe's only been waiting since Grace was 10 wks old, lol
> ...


And she was worth the wait!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

I may have broken the record for being on a waiting list with her.









Here she ambushed Jethro's lunch yesterday. At least he was kind enough to share..... well he had not yet been cut loose to eat but he didn't seem to mind that his lunch was classified as an ABC dinner (already been chewed). 










She was enthralled with this stone. Not trying to eat it but licking it. Incessantly. I then realized this was in the area where Grimm had opted to enjoy his leg. No doubt she was getting every last morsel of flavor off of this one. 










Morphing into super puppy.... (it finally dawned on me why I was having issues with focus yesterday so I fixed that today, but this one still fits the context). 










Puppy mind over matter "Rock HERE!"










Puppy needs nutrients in her diet- can only be found in mud from rocks.










I am just TOO cute to say no to, well unless it is something dangerous like nibbling on the black thingy that runs from a computer to a funny little hole in the wall......










I made the rock disappear <hehehehe> No silly I didn't eat it! It's under my wittle feeties










Rocky SITZ Hup! Gooooooooooood Rocky! <click treat>










BIIIIIIG Red truck makes lots of noise.... doesn't phase me!



















He goes FAST too!










Dats all for now!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Stripetty feeties an' perkified puppy ears! What a cute girl she is. I love her chubby teeny paws with charcoal smudging!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Oh Ruq Keyzah is so freaking adorable! I love her toe penciling and the black outline on her ears! She has quite the personality it looks like!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Oh Ruq Keyzah is so freaking adorable! I love her toe penciling and the black outline on her ears! She has quite the personality it looks like!


Angela seems to have a knack for producing characters!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Want to meet Keyzah!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: gsdlove212Oh Ruq Keyzah is so freaking adorable! I love her toe penciling and the black outline on her ears! She has quite the personality it looks like!
> ...



I am pretty sure I would have to agree...Gala, Jethro......yep personality is definately a v. Landholz trait!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

lol usually the diesel pups (jet, gala, etc) are more serious. This litter has been a refreshing change with their carefree attitudes. Just diff. to see, lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

OMG she is to precious!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She has a serious side to her! Two mornings ago she was more than willing to "protect" me from the intruder in the yard...... I tried to explain that it was Grimm and he is a guest and not an intruder but she was too busy barking at the shadows. Granted it was 5 AM and still dark out.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

hahaha thats too funny Ruq!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

What an adorable little hellion!







I guess I need to friend you on FB so I can keep up with her pictures!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Leave it to a girl to sound the Doofinator Alert! LOL!! She's gonna be a bright handful as she grows I bet, Ruq.







Always thinking and observing. She is so adorable in her squared up stance in her yard!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Congrats Ruq (and Angela for producing such a gorgeous pup)! Mom and dad are drop dead gorgeous, especially hunky dad...wow...

I love the eyeliner around her ears!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

I'm addicted!! More pics More pics!!!! /beg


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*










OMG she's absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Today I was TRYING to get video of her puppy zoomies. I think I missed them. Even worse I missed BOTH times when she did perfect puppy somersaults. Head on the floor and butt up and over! She did it twice and BOTH times the previous videos were being stored and could not get it started in time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Halo used to do that ALL the time when she was a puppy! She'll still do it once in a while, but not like she did when she was little. We called them "puppysaults".


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She has a hearty appetite though!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She is seriously like the cutest thing ever! Concentrating hard trying to figure out the best way to eat her amorphous venny chunk.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

It's huuuuge LOL compared to her! And look at how dark she is!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*























OMG!!!! She is soooo cute!!!!









I need a puppy fix.........


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqToday I was TRYING to get video of her puppy zoomies. I think I missed them.


Keyzah cam!!!! We need Keyzah cam - ask Lauri, she'll tell you how to get started with that streaming video thing


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

More pics More pics!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*

Here I am dining with my new pal Esa Cargo, she is a snail but no I dont eat escargo. 










Ma says I have a wild side










But I am just a cute wittle girl, just ask Jethro!










Well OK I might have just a tiny bit of 'tude










I can tug with my eyes closed too!










These things really should come in orange!



















Gotta do my pilates. Jethro says they work well for keeping a pup lean and mean and ready to rock! 










Who says pups can't run full speed under a futon.... never mind the hair and toys, Ma didn't get there yet. I am too much fun!










All in all I always come back to my orange tuggy.... I wuv fleecy










Me have FUNNNNNN wif fleecy!










Dats all for now!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*

Omg she's so cuuuteee! Addicted I am, Yoda.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*

Oh man, her running under the futon is hilarious, it's a cave to her! That blue jollyball is nearly bigger than she is! The 'tude pic sassin' you rocks.







She is so very dark, and she will darken still I am sure! What a sassy spunkster you are, lil' Orange Krush!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She's one of the most cutest pups ever!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She def. looks darker!!! I love the futon pic, lol


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

She is adorable and looks like a little spit fire. She's going to keep you on your toes.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*










My puppy has that black tummy stripe too!! I think they're siblings in spirit!







Looking at her is like looking at the female version of my pup, and they're so close in age too...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 9 weeks*

OMG you definately have your hands full with her!!
SHe is so cute and the tude LOVE it


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WShe def. looks darker!!! I love the futon pic, lol


You forgot to pack her rubber puppy teeth caps in her suitcase.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

Her next nickname is Krazy K Z...... She is using her girlish charm on a young unsuspecting lad named Jethro. He is a bit rough and she is a bit small but they play through the crate with each other. He goes and makes oogly eyes at her. She swats him on the nose through the crate, he play bows, she gater death rolls and again bops him on the nose while she lays on her back, Jethro continues to oggle at her poking her nose through the crate and she bites him.







He will be totally whipped the first time they play together..... he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*

HAH! Jethro is SUCH a goner.....he stands no chance with the Exalted Grand Pupbah of Cute. She'll have Jethro handing over his toys in no time. 

Methinks Jethro is not the only one smitten.......


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqHer next nickname is Krazy K Z...... She is using her girlish charm on a young unsuspecting lad named Jethro. He is a bit rough and she is a bit small but they play through the crate with each other. He goes and makes oogly eyes at her. She swats him on the nose through the crate, he play bows, she gater death rolls and again bops him on the nose while she lays on her back, Jethro continues to oggle at her poking her nose through the crate and she bites him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VIDEO!!!!!!! WE NEED VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Orange Crush~ more pics*



> Originally Posted By: AmaruqHe will be totally whipped the first time they play together..... he doesn't stand a chance.










Keefer says: "Welcome to my world, dude."


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

ruq-i can't agree more; i liked the pedigrees on both dogs and both are absolutely, drop dead gorgeous; i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these darker dogs and would really like to have one, esp one w/ddr lines; our sheriffs office is using some ddr dogs and i like that type

angela is also a great person who takes great care to try and produce the ideal dog; she is, imho very dedicated and her dogs are a testament to how much she does care about the gsd breed

i can only hope that in the future there will be a pup for me; i've got a few more courses to do and then i'll have more time; and i'm ready to take a break from rescue for a while; i'm sooooooooo tired of trying to fix other people's mistakes

my work schedule is just not cutting it for either of the sch clubs; one is about 2 hrs away and the other 1.5 hrs; i'm in the market for a new job, have been for a while but i want certain things and i'm not willing to settle just to take a new job, esp w/today's economy; and doing swaps for shifts just hasn't worked out

danny is a GREAT dog and i still have high hopes for doing something special with him, even if it's just obed/agility titles

enjoy your little girl and take lots of pics;she'll be all grown up before you know it

and keep posting those pics so that i can live vicariously, lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I will warn you, Ellen...... I honestly do not remember Jethro being THIS fast, quick and she does NOT miss with her mouth. At this rate I will start saving the cotton balls with blood for cadaver training.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG, too funny

what are your plans for her?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If I can get the bleeding to stop..... herding and/or SCH. Up to her. I have to admit as I was playing keep away (my ankles from her teeth) this morning I told her she needs to meet Bob (SCH helper) and bite the crap outta him! I need to leg sleeves for Christmas or Black Friday (since it is in like 3 hours).


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

pics, we need more pics of this little devil, ms k

sounds like she's gonna be a sch girl


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No pics but.....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1271925&page=1#Post1271925


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Snow was gone by bed time. So no more Keyzah skating today. But she did go tracking, met the clicker and did some baby agility (limbo). Then she met Nuck and Rayne with no barriers. Then Nuck scared the crap outta her.... well not really scared her but her little heart was pounding. I opened the door to let her in and Nuck and Rayne out. I forgot to warn the baby that Nuck has this thing about JUMPING out of the door. He is usually last in line and the first one out. Phenomenal standing long jumper. Of course she was coming in and he was leaping out barely over her head. 

"WHOA Ma those reindeer are early this year and flyin' kinda low! Good thing my ear tips still flop!"


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

Head shot with ears up..... they still flip and flop a tad....










Girl Party on Tika's 10th Birthday










Puppy Snow ZOOMIES










Play bowing to Tika










Soccer with Chimo










So THAT Is how you do it.... little puppy sponge learning everything!










This picture explains it all. She is NOT a black sable GSD..... she is a Malinois!










Jethro playing with Chimo is the little snow.....



















Chimo 3 weeks shy of 12 years 










Been having issues getting these uploaded. I have more yet that are still on the camera....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

She's a little cutie and looks like she has your paq wrapped around her paw! Happy #10 to Tika!! 








Chimo


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

ruq-she sure looks good; what a pistol...and yes, jet will get a run for the money very shortly

i've had 3 dogs die in the past 6 mos; my alpha male, the mal just died on the 8th; it's been a tough few months; i emailed angela to see if she plans on repeating this breeding; if she does, or breeds gracie w/another ddr dog, i've asked for one of the pups; by the time all this occurs, i will be completely done w/school and i'll have all the time in the world, esp as i start to look towards retirement (if the economy holds out; fingers cross, praying); i want a small puppy for a change and i want a blk sable, ddr dog; so, i'm waiting for angela to let me know (of course i emailed her on sunday, when kendall died, so i'm sure she's not up to thinking about this yet)

anyway, keep those pics coming

btw, jethro looks good; i'm looking forward to the little @#$% filling out; danny is just now starting to put on wt at 2.5 yrs old; he's still full of himself


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

I certainly hope she does plan to repeat this breeding. So far is seems to be a GREAT match!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

BTW those pictures are from week 11.... she is now 12.5 weeks. I have been having issues uploading pictures regardless of where I try to upload them!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

she is a CUTIE! and they all look like they are having a great time with her)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Orange Crush~ 11 weeks*

She is a blast! At least when she isn't drawing blood!


----------

